# Per VBA Meldefenster Aktualisieren Verknüpfung verhindern



## KapitänNet (18. November 2003)

Hallo,

Betrifft Excel:
Weiß jemand, wie ich vermeide, das beim Start von einer Arbeitsmappe die Meldung /Frage erscheint, ob fehlende Verknüpfungen aktualisiert werden sollen?
Ich möchte es mit VBA lösen.

Ciao Jürgen


----------



## DBoemler (15. März 2004)

Hallo!

Über Alt-F11 in den VBA-Editor wechseln und in "Diese Arbeitsmappe"  
Bereich Workbook den folgenden Code eingeben.

Private Sub Workbook_Open()

Application.AskToUpdateLinks = False

End Sub

Gruß 

D. Bömler


----------



## KapitänNet (15. März 2004)

hallo D.Bömler,

danke für die Info.

Ciao Jürgen


----------

